# kids get zombies better than Moms



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thalius Darkrune said:


> ok, so for Halloween 2010 I had made about 6 zombie heads and staked them in the yard. this young boy about 7 is walking up to the porch and is looking at the heads. He is adimantly trying to get his mom to look at these. She of course goes into "Mom mode" and says "yea they all have ouchies dont they." the boy ,looking at her with this you have got to be kidding/are you dumb? look on his face says matter of factly. "no they dont, there dead".
> 
> best visitor that night.


In your face! Burn. haha!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohhh hahahahahahhaha. i like that.


----------

